# planning a baby shower HELP!



## ktinagapay (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay my boyfriend's sister is having her second baby girl and Im throwing her a baby shower....

  	the shower is going to be in October, and we were both thinking of throwing a "tea party" type baby shower..

  	I dont know where to begin...I kind of wanted to throw it out there to gather some ideas...

  	invitations, games, food....I would LOVE any advice especially if any of you have thrown a baby shower

  	before...any tips ideas or advice..throw em at me ladies!


----------



## pocketmouse (Oct 5, 2011)

This site has a ton of amazing DIY projects:
http://asubtlerevelry.com/d-i-y

	Here are a few things I found that would be cute for a baby shower: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://asubtlerevelry.com/no-sew-bow-tie-toppers
http://asubtlerevelry.com/reason-to-celebrate-baby-shower-gift
http://asubtlerevelry.com/painted-guestbook
http://asubtlerevelry.com/pinwheel-favor-boxes
http://asubtlerevelry.com/cake-in-the-trees-pumpkin-tags


----------

